# Estação Meterológica IM de Lamas de Mouro



## Minho (10 Nov 2007 às 20:01)

Hoje decidi fazer uma visita à Estação Meterológica de Lamas de Mouro

*Vista Geral da Estação*








*Pluviómetro*







*Piranómetro*








*Abrigo do Temómetro a cerca de 1,5 metros do solo*








*Cata-vento + anamómetro + antena de trasmissão?*







*Central da Estação - Vaisala claro! *







*Painel Fotovoltaico*


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2007 às 21:39)

Excelente fotoreportagem Suponho que o acesso no inverno deve ser em estilo dakar mas trocando a areia pela lama. Lamas de Mouro deve ser bem no meio do nada!


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2007 às 21:50)

Olha a estação mais fria de Portugal durante o verão! 

Surpreendeu-me uma coisa nela, o facto do abrigo ser de pratos e não um daqueles de madeira como costuma ser habitual. No geral a estação parece estar em muito bom estado. Entraste lá ou tiraste as fotos com zoom?

Para que serve o piranómetro?


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2007 às 21:51)

Agreste disse:


> Excelente fotoreportagem Suponho que o acesso no inverno deve ser em estilo dakar mas trocando a areia pela lama. Lamas de Mouro deve ser bem no meio do nada!



Acho que não se chama Lamas de Mouro por causa da lama  

PS: já vi no google o que é um piranómetro, serve para medir a radiação solar!


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2007 às 01:22)

Agreste disse:


> Excelente fotoreportagem Suponho que o acesso no inverno deve ser em estilo dakar mas trocando a areia pela lama. Lamas de Mouro deve ser bem no meio do nada!





De isolada não tem muito... fica a 100 metros de uma estrada asfaltada numa das portas de entrada do Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês




Fil disse:


> Olha a estação mais fria de Portugal durante o verão!
> 
> Surpreendeu-me uma coisa nela, o facto do abrigo ser de pratos e não um daqueles de madeira como costuma ser habitual. No geral a estação parece estar em muito bom estado. Entraste lá ou tiraste as fotos com zoom?
> 
> Para que serve o piranómetro?



Não entrei lá. Tirei as fotos por entre as malhas da rede


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2007 às 10:10)

Boa reportagem 
Pelo que vejo nas fotos, o local parece ter condições favoráveis para a acumulação de ar frio. Dai os valores tão baixos que costuma registar.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

*Estação Meteorológica do IM de Lamas de Mouro*

Meus caros, depois de Montalegre, eis que posto as fotos da estação meteorológica de Lamas de Mouro, devidamente enquadrada, a fazer jus ao facto de ser, das estações da rede do IM, uma das que nos presenteia com as mais frescas temperaturas...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 20:24)

Excelente apanhado.


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Muito bom sim senhor, havíamos de ter fotografias com esse "enquadramento" de todas as EMAs do IM!


----------

